# Games Workshop stops Gift Certificates and moves to Re-Loadable Gift Cards



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

So its going to happen soon GW will be removing all their gift cards (apparently any floating around after this change will become void) and switching over to pre-loaded / re-loadable gift cards which are similar to the Tim Hortons or Starbucks gift cards. I know its going to be tested in several stores across Canada and the USA. 

I must admit I think its a great idea. Now you can over time collect loose change, toss it onto your card and save up for a new box or something. You don't need to use credit cards and use money you have not already earned yet, and it can help some people from over spending if they make sure they only pay with the pre-loaded card.

I hope that GW pushes it one step further and has an app made to do the same thing like Starbucks has. It would make it convenient and very simple because everyone always has their phone. It could also show their balance, history, and if they make them personalized you could even use it for online orders.

Anybody else heard about this change or have any thoughts?

Chaosftw


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That's a good idea... Just hope you can transfer funds from one card to another if someone buys you one as a gift as I'm unfamiliar with how they work... But a card you can toss your loose change on to save up for stuff and can't overspend with? Great idea.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Just hope you can transfer funds from one card to another if someone buys you one as a gift


Why not just use the gift one and then destroy it, returning to your original card? You get free stuff still, AND you get to destroy something plastic. I suggest fire.


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

If they are going to work like other gift cards from various shops (Waterstones, Game, HMV when it was around) then you probably won't be able to trade from card to card but you will be able to use more than one card in one go.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The downside here suggests no use of them online? Or more specifically, purchasing them. I don't know of a GW store within a few states of me (I'm sure there is one, I just don't know where), and that means S.O.L. for buying one of these cards.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Passbook app like the one Starbucks has would be cool. Not that I‘d ever get to use it. :laugh:



Xabre said:


> I don't know of a GW store within a few states of me (I'm sure there is one, I just don't know where), and that means S.O.L. for buying one of these cards.


Tried the Store Finder?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

IS there like a reward scheme or is it simply you give a member of staff some money and they load it onto a card?


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

falcoso said:


> IS there like a reward scheme or is it simply you give a member of staff some money and they load it onto a card?


LOL GW and rewards? thats a good one


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Next there will giving us free figures in white dwarf and lower prices.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

falcoso said:


> IS there like a reward scheme or is it simply you give a member of staff some money and they load it onto a card?


Knowing GW you will pay an additional 5€ for the convenience of not having to dig around your pocket for change.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> That's a good idea... Just hope you can transfer funds from one card to another if someone buys you one as a gift as I'm unfamiliar with how they work... But a card you can toss your loose change on to save up for stuff and can't overspend with? Great idea.


You will be able to transfer funds from one card to another



Xlioe said:


> If they are going to work like other gift cards from various shops (Waterstones, Game, HMV when it was around) then you probably won't be able to trade from card to card but you will be able to use more than one card in one go.


Incorrect. Again you WILL be able to transfer funds from one card to another.



Xabre said:


> The downside here suggests no use of them online? Or more specifically, purchasing them. I don't know of a GW store within a few states of me (I'm sure there is one, I just don't know where), and that means S.O.L. for buying one of these cards.


The person I spoke to never mentioned that you could or couldn't. Remember this will be starting as a trial run or beta test first to see what works and what does not work. Only time will tell how far GW decides to go with it. I should not even say GW because ultimately GW is not the business end of all the marketing and financial decisions... but what ever.



falcoso said:


> IS there like a reward scheme or is it simply you give a member of staff some money and they load it onto a card?


LMAO... if anything GW would try and charge us more for making things more convenient for the buyer...


OpTi said:


> LOL GW and rewards? thats a good one


Nailed that one on the head.



revilo44 said:


> Next there will giving us free figures in white dwarf and lower prices.


LMAO.. another good chuckle.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> Next there will giving us free figures in white dwarf and lower prices.


They used to have free figures with White Dwarf years ago...


----------

